# Radiographer cleaveland clinic in abu dhabi



## Hcss (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi there,

Is anyone a radiographer in uae?

Anyone working in cleaveland clinic? 

Hows the hospital & accommodation? 

Thanks for your help


----------

